# Bed of truck diy rack ideas?



## Calveryc (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been in the market for a hitch style tray rack but they're so expensive. I'm looking for a DIY truck bed rack idea where you don't have to remove the wheel. Show me what you've come up with,


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just used a webbing ratchet tie down with hooks. Then face the bike backwards and wrap the webbing around the seat tube (near seat binder clap) and hook to the bed tie downs on both sides. Sort of like how you would tie down a motocross bike but backwards on seat tube. Works better to face the bike backwards so the back end doesn't wander in turns. It works well because the ridges on the bed holds the tire as well. You may just want to wrap a small cloth around the seat tube to protect it from the webbing rubbing it. The one downfall is that you can't hook up multiple bikes on the same tie down.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Could you build something out of 2x4's?

Then use some strapping to keep bikes upright


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Search around this Car & Biker forum, there are several threads on this subject with lots of ideas.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Google pvc bike rack. Lots of pics of homemade ones. I use a Thule insta-gater in my truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup.. PVC pipe, a tape measure, paper, a pencil and maybe a calculator


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

Not so much DIY, but it wasn't that expensive. I've had this setup for years, easy to move from truck to truck and I trust it to hold 9-10K worth of bikes without messing them up.

I will say in this truck I put two self tapping screws into the bed to hold it in place. The DRW's bouncyness was knocking them over more than I liked. I"m using a Saris Traps Triple rack I picked up on Craigslist for ~$40. I added the Boost axle holders recently however to make it work with our new bikes. In total, I have around $100 into it over the five or so years I've owned this setup.


----------



## EdgemanVA (Jul 4, 2017)

If you don't want to remove the front wheel, then just strap it down in the back of your truck.

I used a bike mount attached to a 2x4 with my old Toyota truck, but when I bought my 08 Tacoma, I found a Rocky Mounts mount that was made to fit in the bed tie-down tracks. I have the older version of this one:

https://www.rockymounts.com/collections/racks-and-accessories/products/loball-track

Unfortunately you do have to remove the front wheel, but that shouldn't be a problem with "quick release" hubs.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

I have run the Recrac.com in my Nissan Titan for about 9 years. It is the best system I have found for 2 bikes. Once you go to 4 it will work OK but 2 bikes is it's best use. I run a hitch mounted North Shore rack when I carry 4 bikes. Cheaper than building something yourself and probably any other system out there. 
Stable and easy to load and unload. I can't recommend it enough it, really is excellent.


----------



## monjorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Just throw them over the tailgate and call it good
I usually have a cheap moving blanket from HF over the gate but had forgotten it this day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I built this years ago from 2x3's. The rack is flat, and hangs from eye bolts in the front stake pockets. Ratchet straps hold the bikes in tight.


----------

